#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Курсы тибетского языка в Москве !

## Djampel Tharchin

У нас в ЦЛЦ начинаются курсы тибетского языка. Проводит занятия доктор Дава. 

*Расписание*: пт - 19:00 , вс - 14:00

*Стоимость*: 100 руб. за занятие.

Первое занятие в воскресенье 9 ноября.

----------


## Светлана

Очень рада за тех, кто сейчас находится в Москве и может посещать занятия доктора Давы! Он неплохо все объясняет, да и речь у него хорошая - все-таки он из Лхасы. Единственный момент, понять звуки алфавита нужно будет самим - ни один тибетец не в состоянии наглядно объяснить в чем разница между аспирированными звуками и неаспирированными и некоторые другие моменты произношения. Где-то в сети, кажется на уфанет, можно бесплатно заказать видеокурс основ тибетского, который объясняет Майкл Роуч. Всем рекомендую! Иначе можно закончить тем, что разговаривая с тибетцами, ваша фраза, например, "Зимой много льда" будет звучать в точности как "Зимой много г***а" и так далее  :Smilie: ))

----------

Дина Скатова (25.10.2011), Дондог (25.05.2011)

----------


## Tatka

С 6-го июня в Московском Буддийском Центре Ламы Цонкапы (http://buddha.ru/content/?q=node/2) начинаются занятия по тибетскому языку «с нуля». 
Это будет новая группа. Те, кто занимался ранее, переведены в группу продолжающих (продолжающие, добро пожаловать!).
Ведет Занятия Дава Церинг.
Занятия будут проходить по понедельникам с 19:00 до 21:00.

Все подробности можно узнать по телефону: 8(499) 237-65-79
Или по почте: tat-tat-ka@mail.ru

Материалы для занятий доступны на сайте http://ru-tibetan.com

----------


## Нико

> Очень рада за тех, кто сейчас находится в Москве и может посещать занятия доктора Давы! Он неплохо все объясняет, да и речь у него хорошая - все-таки он из Лхасы. Единственный момент, понять звуки алфавита нужно будет самим - ни один тибетец не в состоянии наглядно объяснить в чем разница между аспирированными звуками и неаспирированными и некоторые другие моменты произношения. Где-то в сети, кажется на уфанет, можно бесплатно заказать видеокурс основ тибетского, который объясняет Майкл Роуч. Всем рекомендую! Иначе можно закончить тем, что разговаривая с тибетцами, ваша фраза, например, "Зимой много льда" будет звучать в точности как "Зимой много г***а" и так далее ))


Это зависит от квалификации препода.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.05.2011)

----------


## Galina

В воскресенье, 25 сентября 2011г. Дава Церинг начинает очередное обучение тибетскому языку (с "нуля") в центре Ламы Цонкапы. Начало в 18-00.

----------

Helga Zov (24.09.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (30.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

А можно огласить цену на занятия?

----------


## Galina

Цена прежняя - 100 рублей.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (30.09.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Когда следующее занятие?

----------


## Tatka

Следующее занятие в это воскресенье, 2-го октября, в 18-00, для начинающих с нуля. Еще проходят занятия по понедельникам в 19-00, для тех, кто уже знает алфавит и правила чтения (прошло примерно 10-12 занятий), а по пятницам в 19-00 занятия для продолжающих.

----------

Helga Zov (01.10.2011)

----------


## Дина Скатова

Приходите!!!!!Искрометный юмор и незабываемый артистизм преподавателя гарантированы!!!!)))))

----------


## Дина Скатова

Дорогие все!
Приглашаются желающие на курсы тибетского языка.
Место:в помещении бизнес-центра "Платформа" по адресу Спартаковский пер., д.2, стр.1, подъезд 7-1, третий этаж. Ближайшая станция метро - Красносельская или Бауманская. 
Аудитория: для начинающих.
Время: суббота, с 17 до 19.
В воскресенье с 19 до 21 приглашаются продолжающие, которые немного читают.
Ну и спецпредложение: по средам с 20:00 до 21:20 в старом помещении на Мытной, д. 23, на м. Тульская, собирается еще одна группа, которая изучает грамматику по учебнику Лосанга Тонгдена (Modern Tibetan) и читает всякие разности.
Преподаватель - Дава Церинг (8- 903- 537 - 4226). Звонить лучше ему, а не в Центр, так как в Центре могут не ответить по поводу тибетского.
Стоимость - 200 р. за занятие.
Всем спасибо!
Welcome!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.03.2017)

----------

